# Opening Weekend Harvest Pics>>>



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Lets see what everyone got. Does,spikes, yotes,*****, kitty's or whatever.Pictures of the gang,family,camps, blinds, ETC.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Shots can start ringing in 1 1/2 hours!


Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

7 03 am


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

clint623 said:


> Shots can start ringing in 1 1/2 hours!
> 
> Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


Deep breath let half out & squeeze. Good Luck!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

30 min.!! Get pumped!!!!


Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

The only thing I'm killing is a whiskey drink while sitting on my front porch after a 12 hour night shift, but I put on a camo shirt, does that count?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

20 min. Hope your hearing whistling wings!!


Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Shaky said:


> The only thing I'm killing is a whiskey drink while sitting on my front porch after a 12 hour night shift, but I put on a camo shirt, does that count?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hahaha...yea it counts...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Shaky said:


> The only thing I'm killing is a whiskey drink while sitting on my front porch after a 12 hour night shift, but I put on a camo shirt, does that count?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't feel too bad, I'm workin days. My opening day will start around Dec 5th.....I am off the whole month of December though......


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice and chilly here.


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice and cool down here in San Ygnacio. And just heard the first shot out in the distance...nobody will be hearing my shot though...


----------



## Bass_assassin (Nov 30, 2011)

One of my favorite views. Pretty windy here in the hill country this morning.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Bass_assassin said:


> One of my favorite views. Pretty windy here in the hill country this morning.


I agree sir, that is a nice view!!!


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

39 degrees and calm here in Callahan County. No movement yet...


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Rocksprings tall 8pt came out and left with a doe.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Its as if they know. lol


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

My blind & what I saw opening AM.. Think fruitcake killed em all LOL!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Let girlfriend shoot her first buck


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> let girlfriend shoot her first buck


 cool bro!!


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

All of these big bad hunters tromping in the woods and the first one to show up with a deer is a girl. :tongue:

Congrats to her! Really nice deer.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

We had a nice view this morning. Going to let the wife take this one this evening
Crud I can't rotate on my phone.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

fify.


nice view!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

This is the girlfriend thank you very much! I was very happy to say the least


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> This is the girlfriend thank you very much! I was very happy to say the least


Girlfriend you done good.


----------



## Bubba Likes It (Apr 24, 2013)

*Deer pics*

Couple deer from today


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice trio!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

One from the Trinity River bottom in Madison Co.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Shaky

Nice deer folks


----------



## Raider Red (Sep 15, 2009)

laid a nice little eight down in Milam county this morning just after eight. He was 4 and weighed 140 gutted. will post a pic this evening.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Wacking cull bucks apparently ..crooked horn 9 with a bow last night. Dad shot a 4 yr old 6 this morning


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice shoot & stack.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Not much of an early season deer hunter but I did do some coyote "harvesting" today...seems we have a bumper crop of 'yotes in Brown county this year. They must be starving or just really stupid because they were tripping over each other to get to where I was set up and would circle back if I kept blowing on the call after the shot. It's usually not that easy. Below is number five of the day...one of the smarter ones. Popped him at 325yd across one of our wheat fields with a .308 / 168 grain A-max. Didn't hear much shooting from the deer hunters around us today.


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

My driveway this evening.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Porker I'd say if I can hit him her in the eye I sighted it in good


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

ctcc said:


> My driveway this evening.


so, why do you go sit in a blind? Its kind of like seeing mallards at bucees when your on your way to duck hunt.

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Im on a TA in New Orleans and I just had to open this thread..................sux


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Shot this one yesterday evening.
153 7/8 low fence









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

aggieanglr said:


> Shot this one yesterday evening.
> 153 7/8 low fence
> 
> 
> ...


To clarify, I made the shot. Not my little hunting buddy. Not a fan of letting the littles shoot nice deer yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoTxCoog (Sep 19, 2012)

Dad just sent me this picture. He shot a pig just short of that cactus on the right. Seeing alot of pigs.--Duval County


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

I took this one a few days ago ( MLD ) but wanted to share anyway.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Mmmmm, deer head soup! LOL

To all who have posted pics, thanks! Not getting to hunt this season so I get to live vicariously thru y'all.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

My other blind we call Tall Boy:


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

My sons Sow he shot this morning.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

My youngest brother's personal best. If you can't see his smile u can tell how proud he is. He is 15 and has turned into a helluva hunter. This one is going on the wall.










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Hammerhead79 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Opening weekend boar and yote, They are everywhere.*

[/attach]


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

this old man got in trouble with my old man this morning.


Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

clint623 said:


> this old man got in trouble with my old man this morning.
> 
> Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


good lord old man is no joke.. he needs to be fitted for dentures!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

We saw plenty of deer but I didnt see a shooter. Lots of does and good young bucks. We had lots of deer killed in our camp. 

One guy tagged out in one day with a doe, its fawn, a spike and a barely legal buck... he sure was proud. I tried to tell him what a shooter is but he didnt seem to care. East Texor ya. LOL


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

**** chaser said:


> We saw plenty of deer but I didnt see a shooter. Lots of does and good young bucks. We had lots of deer killed in our camp.
> 
> One guy tagged out in one day with a doe, its fawn, a spike and a barely legal buck... he sure was proud. I tried to tell him what a shooter is but he didnt seem to care. East Texor ya. LOL


Here is my deer camp edition RZR. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## yorky54 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Nat Forest Buck E. TX.*

Got this one in E. TX. on National Forest opening evening. I think I was as surprised as he was.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

marshhunter said:


> good lord old man is no joke.. he needs to be fitted for dentures!!


Not anymore LOL.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

My wife bust this ol'guy Saturday morning also. No teeth to be found except way back...


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

My son killed this spike on Saturday. Good job, Homeboy!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Great job & congrats to all the harvested animals. I killed a few brain cells but did see a few bucks. They normally rut around my farm on Nov 15th. Can't wait. Yall have a safe season & take your kids hunting there the future of hunting.


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

put my wife on her first buck! I think i was more excited than her lol


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Well?? What happened?? Story please 



Auer Power said:


> We had a nice view this morning. * Going to let the wife take this one this evening*
> Crud I can't rotate on my phone.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

eight point opening morning Cuero tx, central Dewitt county, Remington 270 BDL left handed bolt action 130 grain winchester once behind the shoulder once in the neck tuff mudder he was.


----------

